# Help, my 2007 Mercury 9.9 4 stroke has a loud whine at low rpms



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My 2007 Merc (made by Tohatsu) 9.9 EL remote 4 stroke has a high pitched, LOUD whine while in nuetral, just above idle speed, hot or cold. Any ideas on what is causing this obnoxious noise and how to stop it? The motor is in otherwise excellent condition as far as I know. I have only run it twice since I bought it last year and recently installed it as kicker.

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> My 2007 Merc (made by Tohatsu) 9.9 EL remote 4 stroke has a high pitched, LOUD whine while in nuetral, just above idle speed, hot or cold. Any ideas on what is causing this obnoxious noise and how to stop it? The motor is in otherwise excellent condition as far as I know. I have only run it twice since I bought it last year and recently installed it as kicker.
> 
> Thanks for any advise!


It's whining because you got it out of it's nice warm spot in the garage in the middle of winter!


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

hay o might be a good idea to hahe it looked at pro wise. '07 is pretty new and still has value. dont have some numbnut screw it up for you.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Does it pump water ok?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Pees like a race horse. I'm going to hunt down the whine next time it is fired up. Could be something loose and squeaking. From what I read on Walleye Central, I'm not the only one with Merc 9.9 that whines a little at a certain low RPM.


----------



## Professor (Feb 13, 2008)

I know my Yamaha F150 has a squeel at idle speed. The yamaha tech told me to pull the lower unit off and grease the drive shaft and put it back together. The bushings (that guide the drive shaft to the motor) lose thier grease and will start to squeel. Sure enough, it stopped. I have to do it once a year.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a 2004 Nissan 9.8 (Tohatsu) 4-stroke that has a slight whistle/whine just above idle. I believe that mine is just air being sucked through that carb plate. I has done this ever since I bought it brand new. A lot of carbs have this sound but you can not hear it on a 2-stroke bcause they are so much louder. Also, if it is happening in gear at just above idle, its the prop in the water. I have had props make a whining noise in the water on 2 different motors. I changed the prop back to the original, and the sound went away. (swithced back to new prop for more speed)


----------

